
Dutch plan vast windfarm island in North Sea - yread
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/dec/29/is-this-the-future-dutch-plan-vast-windfarm-island-in-north-sea
======
Gravityloss
So, I wonder, what's the problem? There's been some talk about this for years.

The British already have some projects underway to build there quite soon,
example: [http://www.forewind.co.uk/projects/dogger-bank-creyke-
beck.h...](http://www.forewind.co.uk/projects/dogger-bank-creyke-beck.html)

------
forinti
Once they're there, they might as well build some fish farms, if it's
possible. That would be quite a sight.

